# Raging Death: Death Note RP



## Watari (Oct 4, 2009)

After the Death Note series ended, mysterious events occured... Near found himself now placed as L, and now, a new Kira emerges... Ikazuchi Sora.

Name: 
Age:
Gender: 
Side(good or evil) :
Occupation:
Bio:

Example
Name: Ikazuchi Sora
Age: 17
Gender: Male
Side(good or evil) : Neutral
Occupation: High school student
Bio: He always gets good grades. A shinigami throws a Death Note at him, giving it to him. Ryuk is his shinigami. He has the eyes as well.

*Ikazuchi walks with Ryuk*
I-"Hey, Ryuk."
R-"Yeah? What is it?"
I-"Why did you throw the Death Note at me?"
R-"I got bored. Wanna play some video games when we get home?"
I-"Sure. What will it be?"
R-"Ehhhh... Wii, I guess."
I-"Hows MarioKart sound?"
R-"Heheheh... Fine, but I'm gonna pwn you."
I-"Sure you will."


----------

